# Babywearing poncho prototype photos



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

Theresa at LTK has taken up my challenge to develop a pattern for a hand knit babywearing poncho.

Take a look at her prototype! On pooh bear:

http://www.littleturtleknits.com/images/poohponcho.jpg

http://www.littleturtleknits.com/ima...choshaping.jpg

She told me:

Quote:

okay, well, Ethan's asleep with the bear this poncho was sized for, so I had to snag a lonely pooh, and it's too long for him, LOL. He's fatter than the other bear, too, so it isn't suppossed to be this tight and fitted But, here's the swatch version of the soon-to-be mama & bebe poncho.


----------



## morgainesmama (Sep 1, 2004)

Funny, I put up directions today for a no-sew poncho on my site too!


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

Cute!

How would this not totally choke the mom as the baby stretched out the pouch?


----------



## art4babies (Mar 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reader*

How would this not totally choke the mom as the baby stretched out the pouch?









I am guessing that if the baby is well-supported by the sling then there should be "0" pressure/weight on the poncho - nice stuff!


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

Take a look at these photos, which inspired us to want a hand knitting pattern:

http://www.mamaponcho.ch/ponchoinfo_DE.html

http://www.wickelkinder.de/mamaponcho.htm

I think there's kind of a gusset ... The one theresa is designing is going to be looser, not so constricting as this one.


----------



## art4babies (Mar 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pamelamama*
The one theresa is designing is going to be looser, not so constricting as this one.

Yeah, well, if you have an amazing figure like the model then it isn't a problem.







:


----------



## EnterGently (Sep 18, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pamelamama*
Take a look at these photos, which inspired us to want a hand knitting pattern:

http://www.mamaponcho.ch/ponchoinfo_DE.html

http://www.wickelkinder.de/mamaponcho.htm

I think there's kind of a gusset ... The one theresa is designing is going to be looser, not so constricting as this one.

OK, I LOVE that one, very stylish and I like that it is fitted and doesn't look like a moo moo (which is what dh calls my poncho,







). Who wants to knit me one identical to that?








But notice that most all babywearing ponchos were from other countries. That is why I was SO glad to see Kristi at Gypsymama develop hers a while back. I am sure we will see even more of them popping up in the future.

I do love those Swiss/German ones though


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

OK, so there is some separate kind of knit carrier underneath the poncho and the poncho just drapes over the whole thing?


----------



## morgainesmama (Sep 1, 2004)

This is a coat for wearing over baby, for after you've tied baby on with whatever you have available.


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

OK, got it! I was confused there for a second.









They are still very adorable! And versatile for the fall and winter.


----------



## ClothDiaperMomma (Aug 23, 2004)

Those are really neat! I would love one of those, but I don't know how well it would work in Florida!


----------



## kofduke (Dec 24, 2002)

Oh, I thought from looking that baby just fit in the pouch in the back! :LOL.

Very pretty!


----------



## mommybritt (Nov 19, 2001)

I *so* want one!


----------



## jaam (Sep 29, 2004)

Ditto Milkfacemama...... aren't those *awesome*!!??!!!! I love them!!!


----------



## Baby Hopes (Jul 15, 2004)

Okay where is a drooling smilie when you need it? I LOVE those ponchos.


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Wow...those are really cool!


----------



## KensJen (Dec 1, 2003)

Oh I love the one on that website, but it is a lot in US dollars! I would love someone to make one for me, PM me if you can!! When does Theresa plan to have the pattern available??

I am having serious poncho envy!!!!


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

Did you figure out the price? I wasn't able to find it.


----------



## KensJen (Dec 1, 2003)

It was 169 euros which is like $214










At least that is what it looked like on the site.....terrible exchange rate now.


----------



## akmeg (May 4, 2004)

Okay, I'm mostly a lurker here.......but I just had to pop in and say, I looooooooove that poncho!!! I'm in the process of knitting myself a normal poncho right now and it's taking FOREVER so I know that would take me years to make, but I agree, I'm also having poncho-envy right now!


----------



## OceanMomma (Nov 28, 2001)

I really like that! Not sure about the grey colour tho'. I definitely prefer the burgundy. My only question is how do you get the baby out quickly without taking the whole poncho off? & would it work sideways ?


----------



## MyTwoAs (May 19, 2004)

Love the Pooh model.







I love the poncho idea, of course living in Arizona I'd probably not ever get a chance to use one.


----------



## Mrs Dimples (Apr 17, 2004)

Okay, I never checked thi sthread until now but i LOVE that poncho on the German site! I bought a poncho for myself this year (for like $12, lol) and then realied I could only wear it when I didn't have my son (hmmm, so, like, NEVER)







: That thing looks totally awesome, and I could wear it here for a few months! (AZ)


----------



## mrzmeg (Jul 16, 2002)

I have plans to learn to knit just because of this pattern! Looks awesome


----------

